# How to stop the kittens eating the cat litter.



## Kiona (Apr 7, 2010)

Now 5 weeks old and not a bit interested in food but happily munching the cat litter - help!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I hate wood pellet cat litter, but it is the best (IMO) for small kittens. At least that way when they eat it, its relatively harmless. I keep them on the wood pellet litter till theyre at least 8 weeks old, then try them with the clump forming litters if theyre still eating it I stick with the wood pellet stuff.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry, I assumed your question was how to get them to stop eating cat litter

or were you actually asking for tips on how to get them on to solid food stuffs? 

lol, sorry if I have answered the wrong question.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not sure you can stop them but using World's Best or another natural litter would at least mean that it wouldn't do them any harm.

As to getting them to eat, try raw food.


----------



## Kiona (Apr 7, 2010)

I think they are only not interested as they've not been offered food as yet, well once is all so far. That'll soon change though!

The litter eating won't harm them? Assuming as soon as they try a bit with pee or poo on it they'd soon stop lol

Just using some pinky looking one ?clay? from Tesco I was given but if wood is better then can get some at weekend.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they might be ready to try food maybe thats why they try and eat litter.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

just put litter in with my kittens today they are just over 3 weeks old and started to widdle all over, I took some clean litter out of mums tray so at least it would smell of mum, I turned around and found 3 of them licking the litter.

My friends kittens did the same....must be a kitten thing

mind you did find them sucking on the rug as well when let them have a wander around the living room


----------



## Kiona (Apr 7, 2010)

Beano just ate a meal :thumbup: Benji had a lick, Fatty Wigglebum sniffed and did a runner to munch the litter again and other one still asleep


----------



## HelloKittys (Apr 16, 2009)

Ive got the same problem at the moment.We have 4 4week old kittens and 3 of them eat the cat litter but none will try food at the moment.


----------



## Kiona (Apr 7, 2010)

Well 2 have swapped litter for meat now :thumbup: just two more to go! Started feeding them off a spoon and then they both jumped right into the saucer and ate away  Hatter has had one meal and Beano has had 4 so far - can't wait till all four do, it'll be such a cute piccie


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I use chick crumb for kittens, in theory because it won't hurt if they eat it. I've found they make no attempt to eat chick crumb or layers pellets (typical) but they will always try to eat a clay based litter.


----------

